# [SOLVED]Ausgabe mit Java



## metalfan (6. Mai 2006)

Hi,

bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche um meine Swing Anwendung in der grafischen Ausgabe etwas aufzuwerten, momentan verwende ich eine HTML Tabelle in einem JEditorPane....
Schwarze Schrift, weisser Hintergrund...alles mit den gleichen Abständen. Ähnelt mehr einer Text Datei als einer HTML Ausgabe 
Wenn zb Suchergebnisse in meiner Anwedung für Bücher ausgegeben werden sollten die Ergebnisse abwechselnd Weiss/Blau hinterlegt werden - sucht man zb bei Amazon nach Büchern gibts für jedes Ergebnis einen "Ausgabebereich" Abstand zum nächsten Ergebnis etc. zwar nicht unterschiedlich hinterlegt aber das wäre mir dann auch egal.

http://swinglabs.org/index.jsp  <- Auf dieser Seite gibts schonmal Listen und ein paar andere Sachen die Grafisch mehr hermachen als Swing...
Perfekt wäre ein XML Parser in kombination mit CSS/XLS. XHTMLRenderer geht in die Richtung unterstützt aber wieder nicht alles.
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Julius


----------



## Beni (6. Mai 2006)

Also wenn das ein reines Swing Programm ist, dann verwende doch die JTable. Diese Component kann man sehr weit auf eigene Bedürfnisse abstimmen. HTML gehört in einen Browser, und nicht in eine Applikation :wink:

[Edit Die Component links im Bild ist z.B. eine JTable.]


----------



## metalfan (14. Mai 2006)

Habs jetzt mit JLabels und JTextArea realisiert.

Julius


----------

